# Demez olaydım.



## FlyingBird

What does it mean 'demez olaydım'?

does 'olaydım' have any connection with 'olmak' and demez with 'demek'?

if so can you please explain me the suffixes and meanings.

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## trn142

if he is  sorry about something he said,he can say "demez olaydım"


----------



## Gulse

You said something that you didnt want but you did, you are so regretful so in this situation you can say "Demez Olaydım".
In translation, I wish i had not to say that.


----------



## FlyingBird

çok teşekkür ederim gulse ve trn142 

Could you also explain meaning of each word please. What does it mean 'demez' and want does it mean 'olaydım'?

does it have any relation with demek and olmak? what suffixes are added?

it's very important for me to know meaning of each word literaly and suffixes. 

i know what 'olsaydım' mean but 'olaydım'?  or it is just mistake in writting?


----------



## Gulse

Demez, it is negative form of verb " demek; to tell, to say" in 3th person. he/she/it doesn't tell/say.
Olaydım; this is hard to explain, olmak it's verb "be", in 1st person "I", to get the meaning of "Olaydım" you need to use "I wish...."


----------



## mem phi sto

demez = de+mez, ''de- (say, tell) is the root, ''-mez'' is a suffix to make participle in wide tense.
olaydım = ol+a+(y)+dı+m; ''ol- (be)'' is the root; ''-a'' is the suffix of subjunctive-optative mood, it makes of wish and desire ( -sa, in the ''olsaydım'', is conditional suffix ); ''(y)'' is auxiliary consonant; ''-dı'' is the suffix of past tense, the short form of the word of ''idi'' (olaydım= ola idim); ''-m'' personal ending, 1st person singular.


----------

